# Creating a Brand



## ilzho (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi:

I am looking for advice on creating a successful brand.

I am thinking along the lines of "Life is good". These brothers created are very successful line, but learned a lot in the process.

I am trying to minimize my mistakes by seeking advice from your trial and errors.

Things to do, things not to do.

Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
David


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

There are many ways to develop a brand. It all depends on your target market, what your goals are, what your budget is, etc. What have you done so far to get started? It will help us to give some direction if we knew how far along you are now.


----------



## iraq52 (Sep 22, 2008)

write yourself up a things to do list, and start doing them.


----------



## Leo CloudWatcher (Oct 30, 2010)

I think first of all you need to decide who is your target market. To gather as much info as you can find, and then start to create your brand according to your future customers needs. The more specific market you'll choose - the easier it will be to sell


----------



## promohouse (Jul 22, 2010)

you chould find a professional company to help you.

Best,

Lee


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in a business of creating brand identity for companies. First things you must look into is your corporate values, theme and overall image which you want your brand to have then you translate that into your company's website design, logo and overall communication using your ads.


----------



## cocothecat (Apr 29, 2010)

How ever much money you think you need at the start double it!


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

cocothecat said:


> How ever much money you think you need at the start double it!



hahah yeh, i agree


----------



## PrintandGraphics (Nov 11, 2010)

how's the process of registering a brand name? thanks!


----------

